# They say "Life is short", to me it's way too long.



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Life is short? Each day I can't wait for the day to end. But knowing the fact I have to face another day is just annoying. Each day is way too long for me to handle, but I keep my head up like my nose is bleeding. :afr


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

I knowwww right.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I think I know what you mean. Even though I'm only twenty years old I feel like I am tired of everything already. I really want to travel the world though, I think it will give me a new perspective on life...


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Elley, I know every day can be a nightmare, But please try to be strong, You have so much of you life still a head of you, So much time for things to change for the better for you. You have so much to give to the right people, You just have to find the right people to share it with. But I'm sure you will in time.

Please, Be strong. 

Trooper


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Trooper said:


> Elley, I know every day can be a nightmare, But please try to be strong, You have so much of you life still a head of you, So much time for things to change for the better for you. You have so much to give to the right people, You just have to find the right people to share it with. But I'm sure you will in time.
> 
> Please, Be strong.
> 
> Trooper


Trooper, 
Thanks for your encouraging msg, it really means alot. I know there are the right people out there but it's hard to meet those people. In the meantime I will stay strong and hopefully one day my life will be worth living. I'm trying to keep positive thoughts in my mind so I can live to my full potential. Thanks again.


----------



## xxdreamergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

"Don't say life is short, it's the longest thing you'll ever experience," - TMS

I know what you mean. I feel like I'm just getting through most days only to realize I'll be doing it again the next. We have to believe it will get better though. Nothing stays the same forever. Soon things will change, hopefully for the better.  Hang in there.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I used to feel like that, but I got old quick. After about 24, I was 29. Now I'm like "****, slow down!"


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yea. Aint no kidding. Life IS short my dear.


----------



## Sosay (Oct 30, 2010)

Life is short and we can't live it! :afr


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

"oh yeah life goes on, long after the thrill of living is gone..."


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

"Life is short"

What the hell could you ever possibly do that's longer?
I guess when you are just about to pop off, you think back and it seems to have gone quick, but remember those years in school.... didn't seem so fast then did it?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I know what you mean - I often feel shocked at the amount of pills,products,therapies,foods etc. we are bombarded with in order to life longer. People would be shocked how often I'll be watching yet ANOTHER commercial or hearing on the news the newest study regarding some new found miracle to increase longevity - and all I can think is-"Why on earth would you even want to live to be 100?" I often wonder if this zest for life and fear of death will kick in eventually,say when I'm seventy? Will I suddenly be obsessed with fiber,power walking and the effects of eating red meat?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I feel this way too sometimes. I always think 75 years? Damn.. that's way too long. At this point, I have my 30s, middle age, 50 when my youthful looks start to fade, 60 when my body breaks down and... 70 when I could very well be miserable. It's daunting. :/


----------



## Ryoshima (Jun 8, 2011)

I think it is true, There must have been times in your life were you look back at memories you cherish, The only reason they are memories now is because time has gone quick, weather it be your childhood or adulthood there must have been some good.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

CeilingStarer said:


> I used to feel like that, but I got old quick. After about 24, I was 29. Now I'm like "****, slow down!"


I felt like life was too long for about a decade because I was deeply depressed. Now that I'm better and I've been trying to figure out how I'm going to deal with life, I feel like I'm running out of time.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

When you get to be 30 and still remember your teen years as if they were yesterday, you won't think that anymore. Now I think about the indisputable fact that I'm going to die one day and that I don't have forever on this earth and I need to make the most of my time.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I feel the same sometimes.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

If only there was a fast forward button. :|


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

You guys are depressed. BIG HUGS for you all.


----------



## mjfly (Dec 28, 2013)

I definitely believe in mercy suicide for mental health reasons


----------



## worriedsick11 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah it feels too long sometimes. I hate that pressures I feel at 21 make me want to miss being young and to just be older already.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

sas111 said:


> If only there was a fast forward button. :|


haha I was just thinking that!!


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

Life is long when it sucks.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Heh... reading my response to this thread from several years ago is interesting. I still haven't traveled the world and I still feel older (well, I am older). Is it possible to be an old person on the inside but a mid-twenties person on the outside? Some days I feel like I'm grasping at reasons to feel young.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

for those who have a life it is very short, for those who dont it is still short, when they die they are gonna be like this is it?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> "Life is short"
> *
> What the hell could you ever possibly do that's longer?*
> I guess when you are just about to pop off, you think back and it seems to have gone quick, but remember those years in school.... didn't seem so fast then did it?


Inspire people
Entertain people
Torment people
Heal people
Educate people


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

nubly said:


> Inspire people
> Entertain people
> Torment people
> Heal people
> Educate people


 :b I meant that is longer for you personally.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I feel you. 
I sometimes wish i was death or that i could jus stop time.


----------

